

Tablets And Smartphones Before And After The iPhone And iPad - bradpineau
http://www.redmondpie.com/tablets-and-smartphones-before-and-after-the-iphone-and-ipad-images/

======
electrichead
I don't see the big deal. You can make the same argument about the Blackberry
when it first came out, and the Palm devices before it, and so on. People are
easier to persuade when you mimic the look they want and differentiate on
features. Look at clothing even.

~~~
bradpineau
Yeah but Microsoft and others tried for YEARS to make tablets work, no dice.
Apple succedded on their first attempt. That does say something.

------
bradpineau
Not suprising how Apple inspired everyone else.

